# "Matthew McConaughey wore this watch in SAHARA the movie."



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

How's that for a lead-in sentence on an auction description? The next sentence..."The new edition which isn't nearly as beautiful as this one." 

Would this description lead you to believe Matthew McConaughey wore this very watch? How else can you explain an unremarkable Syncron Pro (auction #220161716038) sold for $2,225 on the Bay yesterday?

If that's the new standard I have some watches to list! :-!


----------



## cyclopath (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah I saw that. I chucked a couple of speculators in at a level I would have paid, kind of knowing full well I would be blown out of the water. I guessed it would reach $2000 given recent results...well over the top. Good luck to whoever - it seemed a reasonably nice piece.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

There have definitely been some Extremely pricey doxas being sold on the Bay lately. I definitely think that one thing that came into play on this particular watch were:

1) Not too many vintages lately for sale
2) watch was the whole package including the bracelet.

Even with these points in mind, it went for quite a bit more than I expected...........:-s

I bought this one that is basically the same watch (it does need minor work, but it looks WAAYYY better in person) for substantially less money ~4 weeks ago.










I really do wonder where the vintages will top out at over the next 5 years though with Doxa's move to retail. If the retail move works out well, (which it seems like it really will) then it does seem that we have not seen the top price of a vintage Doxa


----------



## cyclopath (Jul 21, 2007)

And I would LOVE to know where you find 'em!! Nice!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I search watch sales areas constantly. I bet that I check 25 times per Day.


----------

